# Top máy ảnh Canon tốt nhất dành cho người mới bắt đầu



## kymavn (19 Tháng hai 2022)

Bạn là người có niềm hứng thú với các loại máy ảnh Canon nhưng lại chưa biết chọn cho mình chiếc máy ảnh nào phù hợp nhất. Bài viết dưới đây mình sẽ hướng dẫn cho bạn top những máy ảnh Canon đáng sở hữu nhất.

*Canon 750D*

Chiếc máy ảnh chưa đến 13 triệu này, là thiết bị được rất nhiều người mới bắt đầu với nghề nhiếp ảnh gia chọn lựa.

*Máy ảnh Canon* 750D được trang bị cảm biến CMOS có độ phân giải 24.2MP, giúp bức hình sắc nét, chất lượng. Đặc biệt, chiếc máy ảnh này còn sở hữu hệ thống lấy nét lai Hybrid CMOS AF III, mang đến khả năng nhận diện khuôn mặt, hỗ trợ chụp ảnh và quay video trong chế độ Live view tốt hơn.








Không dừng lại ở đó, Canon 750D còn sở hữu vi xử lý Digic 6 cùng hệ thống lấy nét lên đến 19 điểm loại cross-type, độ nhạy sáng từ 100 đến 12.800 nên ngay cả trong điều kiện thiếu ánh sáng, bạn vẫn có thể cho ra những bức hình ưng ý. Ngoài ra, màn hình LCD kích thước 3 inch với hơn 1 triệu điểm ảnh cùng tính cơ động của máy cao mà bạn có thể chụp được những bức hình ở nhiều góc độ khác nhau.

*Canon EOS 200D*

Máy ảnh Canon  200D sở hữu một mức giá phải chăng đi cùng với đó là các tính năng của một máy ảnh chuyên nghiệp. 200D sẽ là lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho tất cả mọi người, đặc biệt thích hợp cho người dùng phổ thông và những ai mới bước vào nghề nhiếp ảnh.

Canon EOS 200D có chất lượng ảnh chụp tốt khi được trang bị cảm biến ảnh CMOS APS-C 24.2 MP được kết hợp với công nghệ lấy nét tự động Dual Pixel AF. Nhờ đó, việc lấy nét bằng màn hình live view cũng như quay video trở nên dễ dàng hơn.


Một trong những nâng cấp đáng kể mang hiệu năng chụp ảnh tốt cho máy ảnh Canon EOS 200D chính là bộ xử lý ảnh DIGIC 7. Máy không chỉ có dải nhạy sáng rộng từ ISO 50 – 25.600, có thể mở rộng lên ISO 51.200, cho phép bạn có thể chụp được ảnh trong môi trường tối. Bên cạnh đó cạnh khả năng lấy nét 9 điểm, máy còn có thể chụp ảnh liên tục với tốc độ 5 ảnh/ giây. 

Chiếc *máy ảnh Canon* này hỗ trợ đầy đủ các kết nối Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, NFC, khả năng kết nối với điện thoại ngay cả khi máy đang ở nút tắt (OFF), đồng thời đồng bộ dữ liệu GPS từ ứng dụng điện thoại với những bức ảnh vừa chụp.






*Canon EOS M200*

Nếu bạn là người mới bắt đầu tìm tòi chụp ảnh thì M200 rất phù hợp cho bạn. Máy sở hữu cảm biến CMOS APS-C 24,1 megapixel. Công nghệ Dual Pixel CMOS AF độc quyền của Canon được cải tiến, số lượng vùng AF để chọn tự động được mở rộng đến tối đa 143 điểm, giúp người dùng có thể đạt tốc độ AF khi chụp live view.

Với chip xử lý hình ảnh DIGIC 8, ISO có thể được mở rộng ở máy ảnh EOS M200 và máy đạt tốc độ ISO tối đa 25.600 (có thể nâng lên ISO 51.200) cho ảnh tĩnh. Đặc điểm này giúp bạn chụp được ảnh rõ nét ngay cả trong điều kiện tối.


EOS M200 cũng có thể quay phim 4K ở tốc độ 24p và 25p với độ rõ nét cao và làm mời hậu cảnh. Tính năng lấy nét bằng mắt chủ thể (Eye Detection AF) đảm bảo mắt luôn được lấy nét ngay cả khi chủ thể luôn di chuyển.

*Canon EOS M50*

Canon EOS M50 được trang bị bộ cảm biến CMOS APS-C CMOS 24.1MP đính kèm bộ xử lý hình ảnh DIGIC 8 và hệ thống chống rung IS mang lại độ nhạy cao và hiệu năng máy ảnh nhanh phù hợp với cả ảnh tĩnh và các ứng dụng video. Bên cạnh đó, ISO 100-25600 linh hoạt, với cài đặt ISO 51200 có thể mở rộng, phù hợp với nhiều điều kiện về ánh sáng. Đặc biệt, chiếc máy này còn có hệ thống Dual Pixel CMOS AF cung cấp hiệu quả lấy nét nhanh chóng và trơn tru.

Canon EOS M50 còn có chức năng quay video UHD 4K và tích hợp kết nối Wi-Fi, NFC và Bluetooth cho phép dễ dàng chia sẻ hình ảnh nhanh chóng và tự động giữa các thiết bị cũng như khả năng điều khiển từ xa.


*Canon 800D *

Ông lớn Canon chưa bao giờ khiến các fan nhiếp ảnh phải thất vọng, với phiên bản nâng cấp của máy ảnh T6i/760D – Máy ảnh Canon 800D mang đến vô vàn các tính năng mạnh mẽ mà thường chỉ xuất hiện trên các máy DSLR tầm trung. Phải kể đến như:

Hệ thống Dual Pixel AF, số điểm lấy nét lên tới 45 điểm, bộ cảm biến 24MP và chip xử lý hình ảnh DIGIC 7, cho hình ảnh chi tiết, rõ nét và chất lượng hơn.


Bên cạnh đó, nhà sản xuất cũng đã rất tinh tế khi bổ sung thêm khả năng chống rung điện tử khi quay video cùng chế độ Full HD, 60fps, rất phù hợp cho các nhu cầu phổ thông.






*Canon EOS 77D 

Máy ảnh Canon* EOS 77D được thiết kế nhỏ gọn với kích thước 131.0 x 99.9 x 76.2 mm, bạn có thể dễ dàng mang theo trong quá trình di chuyển, đi xa và thoải mái chụp ảnh, quay phim. Sản phẩm có vỏ ngoài cứng cáp, bền bỉ cùng báng cầm tay có độ bám, giúp hạn chế trơn trượt và hỗ trợ cầm nắm chắc chắn khi sử dụng.

Canon 77D được sở hữu cảm biến 24.2 MP kết hợp cùng bộ xử lý ảnh DIGIC 7, giúp mang lại những hình ảnh đẹp có kích thước lớn và chụp được những chi tiết tuyệt vời, ngay cả trong những điều kiện sáng và trong bóng tối.


77D với khả năng quay phim Full HD, với Dual Pixel CMOS AF giúp giữ đối tượng của bạn sắc nét khi bạn thay đổi vị trí, cùng với 5 trục ổn định kỹ thuật số chống rung lắc sẽ đảm bảo cảnh quay ổn định.

Trên đây là top máy ảnh Canon cho người mới bắt đầu tốt nhất hiện nay mà bạn nên ưu tiên sở hữu. Hy vọng, với những người bạn đồng hành tuyệt vời này, bạn sẽ có thêm nguồn cảm hứng để tạo nên những tác phẩm ấn tượng, bắt mắt trong tương lai.


Nguồn : https:/aitopvn.com/kham-pha-top-may-anh-canon-cho-nguoi-moi-bat-dau-tot-nhat-2020/


----------

